# Using Flax Seed



## Tinkesgirl1 (May 27, 2012)

_I wont' to make Flax Seed Banana Nut Muffin. It calls for 1/4 cup milled flax seed but I have ground flax seed. How much of the ground should I  use?_


----------



## gadzooks (May 27, 2012)

Same amount. I think "milled" is "ground."


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 28, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to Dc,
 Lets us know how your muffins come out.

Josie


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to DC. I run flaxseeds through the coffee grinder to get "milled" flaxseed. I buy fs in bulk because I supplement the chickens' diet with it. I store the seeds in the freezer so they don't get rancid. Not sure if that is necessary. I add ground flaxseeds to meatloaf, meatballs, hamburgers, bread, and several other things (when I remember). Let us know what you think of the muffins!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to DC!  Ditto on the coffee grinder.


----------

